# Dinner time



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 30, 2012)

Took a few pictures of the animals during feeding time. My "special" gecko is always hysterical to watch when he eats, and the frogs, Humphrey and Bogart, were making sure to stalk their crickets for a very long time tonight  I added a picture of my betta, Ironman, who was just looking pretty, as always, next to the frog enclosure.


----------



## ascott (Jul 31, 2012)

Beautiful pics and thanks for sharing them.....


----------



## Julius25 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for the pics


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks! I never miss an opportunity for a photo shoot


----------



## wellington (Jul 31, 2012)

Great pics. Do the crickets tend to stay in the dish? I have red eyed tree frogs. I hate having the crickets all over and possibly not being found by the frogs. I would love to find a way to keep them in one place.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 31, 2012)

wellington said:


> Great pics. Do the crickets tend to stay in the dish? I have red eyed tree frogs. I hate having the crickets all over and possibly not being found by the frogs. I would love to find a way to keep them in one place.



The one in the gecko tank only has about half inch sides, and as you can see, there isn't even a cricket in it (that's what I mean by "special gecko" ), that's his mealworm dish. The one in the frog enclosure has 1.5 inch sides and the crickets don't even try to get out. They easily could, they just don't  It works out though because one of the frogs prefers to stalk the crickets around the enclosure, the other one likes to eat them out of the dish, so when the one jumps into the dish, he may scare out a couple of crickets for the other one, but usually they all stay in.


----------



## wellington (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks. I will have to try a dish with high sides


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't know about red eyes, but my White's tree frogs are incredibly clumsy eaters. I'm not even sure how they catch the crickets when they are in the dish 

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyOG3SuoGaI[/video]


----------



## wellington (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG, LMAS way too funny. Mine are nocturnal, so haven't seen them eat


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 31, 2012)

Whites are also nocturnal, but if we were comparing them to tortoises, red eyes would be the burmese stars and whites would be the sulcatas  . Not nearly as pretty, but way more personable (especially, sometimes only if, food is involved). I swear, I will go down there at night to get their dinner ready, and they both get on their little vine right in front of the door, and stare at me intently, watching my every move. I know red eyes can be that way, just takes them a lot longer to warm up, probably.


----------



## wellington (Jul 31, 2012)

I hope they warm up. I never get to see them awake unless I purposely wake them. Which I don't like to do. I have waited until 12-1 a.m. To see them awake and still haven't..


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 31, 2012)

wellington said:


> I hope they warm up. I never get to see them awake unless I purposely wake them. Which I don't like to do. I have waited until 12-1 a.m. To see them awake and still haven't..



It might take them a little longer to realize that you are "the bringer of the food" but once they do, they'll be nicer


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 31, 2012)

Neat!


----------



## Amanda1 (Aug 1, 2012)

Love the frog video! I've got a couple of red eyes; they're not as clumsy, but close.  One of mine gets really excited around feeding time, and will take food from my feeder tongs, but the other is pretty shy and just goes to sleep until I leave her alone.


----------



## terryo (Aug 1, 2012)

Love all these pictures, and especially the frog video. We just got a little pac man frog now. So cute.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Aug 1, 2012)

terryo said:


> Love all these pictures, and especially the frog video. We just got a little pac man frog now. So cute.



Haha, pacman frogs are even clumsier eaters  And apparently they get to be the size of dinner plates, which just amazes me. How big is yours?


----------



## poison (Aug 1, 2012)

wow im loving the frogs. glad to see im not the only one with them lol


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 2, 2012)

Those two frogs are so funny to watch.


----------



## Amanda1 (Aug 3, 2012)

Here's one of my red-eyes after eating a cricket





And here he is posing for the camera


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 3, 2012)

futureleopardtortoise said:


> Took a few pictures of the animals during feeding time. My "special" gecko is always hysterical to watch when he eats, and the frogs, Humphrey and Bogart, were making sure to stalk their crickets for a very long time tonight  I added a picture of my betta, Ironman, who was just looking pretty, as always, next to the frog enclosure.



Love the name for your second frog!!!! You rock dude!



futureleopardtortoise said:


> Took a few pictures of the animals during feeding time. My "special" gecko is always hysterical to watch when he eats, and the frogs, Humphrey and Bogart, were making sure to stalk their crickets for a very long time tonight  I added a picture of my betta, Ironman, who was just looking pretty, as always, next to the frog enclosure.



Love the Betta!


----------

